# any good non prescription pain relief for migraines?



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I just spent over $40. for 2 Imitrex tablets because my insurance does not cover prescriptions!Are there any OTC medications that can help a migraine?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot depends on how bad your migraine is.There is Exedrine Migraine (and usually a store brand with the same ingredients..asprine, tylenol and caffeine) that helps some people with some migraines.Some people may do better on the other things in the pain medication aisle.But depends on your migraines. A lot of people need much more than anything over the counter can provide.For me, mine seem to be related to allergies, so taking things that keep those under control seem to prevent the migraines (But the only things that work well for me are all prescription, not the OTC stuff)K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Herbally feverfew is sometimes used, but I've never tried it. http://www2.vitaminconnection.com/101_txt/...2_Feverfew.html


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I get hormonal migraines during my period only.They are one sided in my temple area and i'm light sensitive too during these episodes.They last for days if i don't take an imitrex and they start to upset my stomach.I don't get them as bad as i used to with loss of eye sight and vomiting,but they are bad enough to not be able to function


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

there's advil liqu-gels for migraines...they used to work for me until i started getting migraines a lot (and i mean a lot!), so now i gotta take prescription stuff...







do you think any other prescription migraine drugs would be much cheaper?


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

Excedrin Migraine or even maximum strength Midol might be worth a try. You may also want to find out (like on drugstore.com or a similar site), if Zomig or Maxalt is cheaper than Imitrex.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks,i will look at that site and check it out.My sister said that Zomig works well,but i'm not sure about the price-


----------



## silvergirl (Jun 19, 2003)

Motrin (ibuprofen), wine and a hot bath usually stop or diminish my migraines, if I can catch them soon enough. If that doesn't work...well, it's a dark room, a cold compress and sleep for me! I don't get them as frequently anymore (used to be a couple a month) I've had massage therapy on my neck and jaw for almost 2 years which seems to have helped a lot, I'm down to a migraine every 2-3 months or so.Good luck!~aimee


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Really......Wine??What kind,red or white?


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I also get hormonal migraines and I have a few prescriptions at-the-ready: Amerge (similar to Imitrex, but imitrex didn't work consistently for me), Amidrin (generic form of Midrin) and Butalbital (basically like Excedrin Migraine, except with a barbituate).I try to take ibuprofin a few days before the migraines usually hit and then the Excedrin.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Imitrex in shot form, is what helps me but if I take at onset, Excedrine helps a lot. On the Excedrine for migraines it says no more than one at time and not more than twice a day. I use to get up and take 5 or 6. Figured the migraine would kill me if the meds didn't.


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi there,My doctor told me to use soluble asprin for migrains as it gets into your system quicker than swallowing tablets.....Hope that helps.Leanne


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

I also have hormonal migraines with the one sided pain , so far i have not found any over the counter products that has helped me any so im sticking to my prescription medication.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, I haven't had much luck with non-prescription meds but an ice pack does help some. Thankfully my insurance will allow me to get 27 tablets every 3 months for $20 but from what I hear, that will be changing in a few months. Health insurance costs have gotten way out of hand!Anyway, maybe you should try some of the other cheaper prescription meds. A friend of mine uses Maxalt and likes it. I think Fioricet is cheaper too, or maybe just plain old Vicodin? I had to use Vicodin with Zofran (anti nausea) during the whole 2nd and 3rd trimesters of my last pregnancy because my migraines were horrible!Good luck to you.. migraines suck!!Angie


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Cafergot is an older prescription drug that I used to take in the 1970s. It worked for my migraines. Doctors and drug companies don't push it any more, I think, because, it is so old, that there is no money to be made on it anymore. It is still around, but drug companies would rather sell the newer, more expensive drugs that they can make the most money off of. My guess is Cafergot is probably one of the cheapest prescription drugs currently available for migraines. No one is going to tell you about it though, unless you ask. Research it on the internet.


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

i take a prescription drug that is very inexpensive. I think without insurance it is like $10 for 30 pills. It is honestly the only thing (including imitrex, zomig etc etc-ive tried them all) to work for me. Its called ferocet (or something like that) It is a genaric that contains caffine, asprin, and butalbitol (a barbituate) I have been taking it for years now. It doesn't stop the maigrane, so when the aura starts I take it close my eyes, and rest. usually the pain will be far decreased and I am at least able to sleep.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

To be totally honest...put your feet in a bucket or container of hot hot water, as hot as you can stand it! put your feet in it, and rest them in there. The heat from the water makes your blood flow faster, thus giving the brain more Oxygen, getting rid of the pressure. I do this all the time and it works wonders!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I drink a soda with caffeine and take Maxalt. It's prescription, but my doctor gave me some samples of it and the samples hold me over. I rarely get them, though. Usually some caffeine, Maxalt, and lying very still in a dark room is what helps me.


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hiya, i too suffer migrains, to the point where i was on hefty beata blockers to control my attacks, which at 17 is not a good thing. i saw advertised the herbal stick thing called 4head which u rub across your forhead when u have a headache and u can put it on particular parts of the head. i found it to be wonderful, i dont take any tablets anymore i just put some on when i feel a headach comming and it works a treat. it has even lessened the amount of headaches i get.good luck with what ever u try i know headaches can be horriablem, so i wish u all the best.caz


----------

